# Plans for a Satan Statue in OK



## ArtDecade (Jan 7, 2014)

Group unveils Satan statue design for Oklahoma

_"The monument has been designed to reflect the views of Satanists in Oklahoma City and beyond," temple spokesman Lucien Greaves said in a statement. "The statue will also have a functional purpose as a chair where people of all ages may sit on the lap of Satan for inspiration and contemplation."_

Well, its a _interesting_ statue if nothing else...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 7, 2014)

I saw this and I think it's ....ing hilarious. I know plenty of people that think this is the most offending thing that anyone could ever do (see my location), but I truly think that they sat around a table and planned out this statue chuckling the entire time.


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2014)

That kid on the right bears a striking resemblance to the POTUS.


----------



## Basti (Jan 7, 2014)

Can they build a giant one of these overshadowing the Westboro Baptists HQ? 

I don't believe in any deity but this statue would be such a great symbol of "Deal With It" that i want to see it happen


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2014)

That's f_u_cking metal.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 7, 2014)

If they build this I am definitely making the trip so I can sit in his lap and take pics.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## hairychris (Jan 7, 2014)

This whole thing is genius.

Idiots who want to nix church/state separation... OK, you know that this opens the doors to _everyone_, not just your own version of whatever.

Hilarious.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy said:


> That kid on the right bears a striking resemblance to the POTUS.



Why would a Muslim want to visit a statue of Satan?


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is his dong the medical-symbol thing? Because it's going to heal me?

Sorry, your statue is cool, but I'm not sitting on it and getting medi-raped by the dark lord.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 7, 2014)

_Don Vito likes this_

_Don Vito yearns for the stone lap of Baphomet _


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 7, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> _Don Vito likes this_
> 
> _Don Vito yearns for the stone lap of Baphomet _


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 7, 2014)

Now I have a real reason to go to OK.


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 7, 2014)

Of all states ... Oklahoma! Didn't see that one coming. I'm sure it will be both welcomed warmly and kept free of crusading vandalism.


----------



## Basti (Jan 7, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> Of all states ... Oklahoma! Didn't see that one coming. I'm sure it will be both welcomed warmly and kept free of crusading vandalism.



The great thing about a Satan statue is, who's going to vandalize it? 

I can just imagine someone scribbling a small corner with "down with this sort of thing!"


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good point!


----------



## Necris (Jan 7, 2014)

Plans to suspend the monument over a bottomless pit of perpetually burning flame as well as the installation of a large PA system set to relay the tormented howls of the damned 24 hours a day were abandoned due to cost concerns.


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2014)

You know, for something they're trying to get taken seriously, that's not a particularly detailed rendering. It's like, a random "Hey, Satan and some kids hanging out" doodle on a napkin.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 7, 2014)

Basti said:


> The great thing about a Satan statue is, who's going to vandalize it?
> 
> I can just imagine someone scribbling a small corner with "down with this sort of thing!"



Remember, vandalism can run the gamut from judiciously applied graffiti all the way to judiciously applied dynamite.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy said:


> You know, for something they're trying to get taken seriously, that's not a particularly detailed rendering. It's like, a random "Hey, Satan and some kids hanging out" doodle on a napkin.



Satanists unveil proposed statue for OK state capitol

Found this article which has a 3D model drawn up in it. Looks cool .

And it really puts the whole 'separation of church and state' thing in perspective for those who claim to want an inclusion of religion in government.


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2014)

So the kids are actually part of the statue? I thought they were just part of the rendering to illustrate people interacting with it. Being part of the actual structure, thematically, I'm not totally getting.


----------



## Watty (Jan 7, 2014)

gunshow86de said:


> Why would a Muslim want to visit a statue of Satan?



*sees user is from Texas

*can't tell if joking

Edit: Yet another case of textual sarcasm failure?


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jan 7, 2014)

Watty said:


> *sees user is from Texas
> 
> *can't tell if joking
> 
> Edit: Yet another case of textual sarcasm failure?



I am:
-Muslim
-From Texas
-Wouldn't be interested in visiting it if built
-Not interested in protesting to keep it from being built

Not my kind of thing, but everyone should be able to feel appreciated and recognized by our government.


----------



## Watty (Jan 7, 2014)

Wrecklyss said:


> I am:
> -Muslim
> -From Texas
> -Wouldn't be interested in visiting it if built
> ...



1) Great?
2) Great.
3) I'd imagine most people wouldn't be.
4) I applaud this position given your answers to "points" 1&2.

The reason I made the, albeit snide, comment was because the user insinuated that Obama is a closet Muslim, a belief that (even if true) is only peddled by the most conservative of people. Due to the fact that he was apparently from Texas, I found this to be either a sarcastic remark that fell flat given his locale, or a pathetic espousing of an opinion that shouldn't be expressed without ridicule, which I made an effort to apply.

That aside, I find it admirable that Silverman is able to restrain himself from punching Donohue when they discuss things like this on Fox (especially this very thing) as that man is ....ing infuriating as hell.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't watch Fox, believe that Obama is Muslim, or have any right to put down anyone else's religious convictions. But, yeah, you have the Texas mindset down pretty much exactly. Is a surprise to see this in OKC and not LA or LV or somewhere it would seem to fit in better though.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy said:


> So the kids are actually part of the statue? I thought they were just part of the rendering to illustrate people interacting with it. Being part of the actual structure, thematically, I'm not totally getting.



The theme is that kids are totally down with the devil! They're gonna love it!


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 7, 2014)

I have no issues with his at all, in fact I want to go and sit on its lap if it gets built BUT I fear it will come with a lot of backlash from people as well.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 7, 2014)

caskettheclown said:


> I have no issues with his at all, in fact I want to go and sit on its lap if it gets built BUT I fear it will come with a lot of backlash from people as well.



It's in Oklahoma. Backlash is an understatement.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 7, 2014)

EcoliUVA said:


> Why is his dong the medical-symbol thing? Because it's going to heal me?
> 
> Sorry, your statue is cool, but I'm not sitting on it and getting medi-raped by the dark lord.



Use of the Caduceus as a medical symbol is a common error; it should be the Rod of Asclepius (one snake, no wings). Not entirely sure what the Caduceus represents in a Satanic context though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 7, 2014)

If this thing is built, there is one thing I can virtually guarantee will happen:

There will be an influx of "hilarious" facebook profile pictures of Oklahoman teens posing with it.


----------



## skeels (Jan 7, 2014)

People need a giant icon to worship that represents all that is evil in the world. 

Waitaminnit.........


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy said:


> You know, for something they're trying to get taken seriously, that's not a particularly detailed rendering. It's like, a random "Hey, Satan and some kids hanging out" doodle on a napkin.


 
If that's the case, then the final statue will be endangered of being crushed, by a dwarf, thus emphasising the hugeness of the object.


----------



## Svava (Jan 8, 2014)

Well this is why Oklahoma is constantly under barrage by Ice storms, tornadoes, earthquakes and WTF else....

Yeh had to go and... ugh....

APPARENTLY THIS ISN'T INDICATION ENOUGH FOR THEM THAT THEY AIN'T DOING IT RIGHT ><


----------



## Choop (Jan 8, 2014)

skeels said:


> People need a giant icon to worship that represents all that is evil in the world.
> 
> Waitaminnit.........



Their logo is all of their users' hopes and dreams being flushed down a toilet.


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 8, 2014)

I think is freaking great.
But the kids in the statue are out of place.
leave the kids out and just erect a statue of baphomet.
To me it's the same as all the Jesus and general Christianity related stuff in public places.
no one should be offended.


ps: some rticles... oh man. they say it's a statue of baphomet, which is correct and then it is said to be used to sit "in the lap of satan"

satan = baphomet? would be new to me


----------



## hairychris (Jan 8, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Remember, vandalism can run the gamut from judiciously applied graffiti all the way to judiciously applied dynamite.



Yes.

Seeing what happens regularly to atheist billboards, and silliness like this: http://www.patheos.com/blogs/wwjtd/2013/07/american-atheists-monument-vandalized/


----------



## lookslikemeband (Jan 8, 2014)

Won't happen in a million years in Oklahoma....


----------



## pink freud (Jan 8, 2014)

Randy said:


> So the kids are actually part of the statue? I thought they were just part of the rendering to illustrate people interacting with it. Being part of the actual structure, thematically, I'm not totally getting.



There's quite a few works of art involving Jesus sitting with modern day children. I'd assume that's where they are going with this.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 8, 2014)

Watty said:


> *sees user is from Texas
> *can't tell if joking
> Edit: Yet another case of textual sarcasm failure?



I know I don't post as much anymore, but do I really have to address this? Yes, it's a joke.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 8, 2014)

I am a Christian, and I am from Texas...



...and I want to be the first to take my picture planking on Satan. Just 'cuz.


----------



## Svava (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a friend who has decided to explore the possibilities of using this thing as a commode upon its completion.

I am interested in learning the results of his study...


----------



## Necris (Jan 8, 2014)

Vostre Roy said:


>




Given what seems to be popular in black metal these days it wouldn't attract any pictures unless Satan was sporting a gas mask and a massive erection.


----------



## Basti (Jan 8, 2014)

Necris said:


> Given what seems to be popular in black metal these days it wouldn't attract any pictures unless Satan was sporting a gas mask and a massive erection.



What's this all about?? Haha I'm curious


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 8, 2014)

I approve of this, just because you should be able to do this. Although in a public place it should come down to vote no? Couldn't you put it on your own land regardless? Anyways I don't mind the statue itself. I think the kids thing kind of makes it less beastly. Where's the mountain of skulls? No goat leg guitar? Hmmm...


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2014)

The entire point of things like this is to show that if you allow a physical representation of the Christian faith on public land, you must also allow representations of other religions. It's not about the fact that they want it displayed at all (else they would put it up on private property), rather it's that this statue is going to garner attention for the fact that we shouldn't have religious imagery (popular or otherwise) on public property.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh I love this so hard. So so hard.

It's as amazing as the festivius pole in Florida in front of the capital (not sure what city)


----------



## will_shred (Jan 8, 2014)

hairychris said:


> This whole thing is genius.
> 
> Idiots who want to nix church/state separation... OK, you know that this opens the doors to _everyone_, not just your own version of whatever.
> 
> Hilarious.



The problem with this is, they'll just tell you that your wrong because Jesus. Arguing with the religious right is pointless, they have been raised from birth to ignore logic and evidence based reasoning so why start now?


----------



## Watty (Jan 9, 2014)

will_shred said:


> The problem with this is, they'll just tell you that your wrong because Jesus. Arguing with the religious right is pointless, they have been raised from birth to ignore logic and evidence based reasoning so why start now?



This is, in general, true....but there's also folks like Matt Dillahunty who are now outspoken activists for reasoning that used to be hardcore religious. I believe you're right, but without some argument, people like Matt have no reason to investigate and ultimately realize the secular approach is....well, at least based on the reality in which we live.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 9, 2014)

Satan-chan statue is so kawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiii!!!


----------



## Basti (Jan 9, 2014)

^ my brain


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jan 9, 2014)

If you click the picture on the yahoo article, you'll get to read some rather enlightening comments.

'Murica.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 9, 2014)

Basti said:


> ^ my brain


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 9, 2014)

> ...not LA or LV or somewhere it would seem to fit in better though.


Because they are troughs of degenerates and heathens?? More like Sodom and Gomorrah! 

Just kidding, man! 

I think this is a sweet idea, I am not really into the whole Satanism thing, but I'd definitely support a little diversity in our cities!


EDIT: 


> If you click the picture on the yahoo article, you'll get to read some rather enlightening comments.
> 
> 'Murica.



Oh spit! The comments section made me rage hard!


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

Good. If all of the major religions want to have their fantasy statues and everything else up all over the place, the Satanists should be allowed to as well. 

Now all we need is the base of a statue, without a figure, for us atheists.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought the symbol for Atheists was the atom.


----------



## Basti (Jan 10, 2014)

dedsouth333 said:


> I thought the symbol for Atheists was the atom.



I thought the whole point was not to have symbols  

I guess there are two kinds of atheists...


----------



## Dcm81 (Jan 10, 2014)

They should put Buddy Jesus next to him because, you know.....old pals and all


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

dedsouth333 said:


> I thought the symbol for Atheists was the atom.



Sure. But I was just saying to depict our "god", you would just leave it empty. 

There would be plenty of atoms.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2014)

gunshow86de said:


> Why would a Muslim want to visit a statue of Satan?





Satan has his birth certificate...


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

I found the sketch for the Agnostic statue.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2014)

^GOLD


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 10, 2014)

Basti said:


> I thought the whole point was not to have symbols
> 
> I guess there are two kinds of atheists...



Does Atheism have a conceptual 'point' that is universal?

Symbolism isn't really a spiritual thing... more artistic and psychological, me thinks.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2014)

^Wasn't that the big deal with the Iconoclast or whatever the hell it was called? They wanted to get rid of all "symbols" or "icons"?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 10, 2014)

Joose said:


> I found the sketch for the Agnostic statue.



They've already got one. It's very nice.


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

Discoqueen said:


> Does Atheism have a conceptual 'point' that is universal?



Yes. We do not believe any gods exist. 

There are a few types of Atheists, I'd say. There are those who will tell you, to your face, God does not exist. Those (like myself) who just believe that the most likely scenarios of anything do not involve any sort of almighty supreme being. And those who may as well call themselves Agnostic, because they're at least somewhat open to the idea of a deity, but never really seem to latch onto the idea and continue to live life without a god.


----------



## wespaul (Jan 10, 2014)

The coolest thing to happen in Oklahoma in the history of ever. Even if this thing never happens (which it won't), I can at least proudly say that I'm from a state that had a satanic statue artwork rendered that was shot down.

My favorite quote from the article:

_"I think we need to be tolerant of people who think different than us, but this is Oklahoma, and that's not going to fly here."_

I mean, that says it all, really. Oklahoma: in a nutshell.


----------



## Basti (Jan 10, 2014)

Discoqueen said:


> Does Atheism have a conceptual 'point' that is universal?
> 
> Symbolism isn't really a spiritual thing... more artistic and psychological, me thinks.



I think the mistake people make is that atheists have their own little club. The fact is that as far as I'm concerned atheism means having no need to worship anything, to belong to a group, to preach one's ideals or carry some kind of flag with a symbol. 
I'm an atheist because I believe in myself. 

p.s. Call me naïve, but if someone willingly devotes themself to following a sheperd...what does that make them? 

edit: 1000 posts!


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 10, 2014)

Knowing symbols isn't really being a sheep. I 'spose I could be considered to be a sheep, by that logic, because when I see a red octagon that reads 'STOP', I stop. Would I be more of a 'free thinker' if I just ignored those stupid things and went on ahead through an intersection? 

The point I was making was, there is no (universally mandated) point to atheism, so to say 'Isn't the point of atheism...' would be sort of putting us all into a club, you know? It sounds to me more like you are mixing anarchy and atheism, or representing them as very similar. 

The other point I was making was that symbolism isn't just a way of collectivization. Symbolism can be found in very individualist art, to abstract art, to the set in the movie you are watching. Rain, for instance, is usually there to symbolize something. I suppose if you look at it, symbols are just letters used to formulate sentences that are used to express. If one conforms to the use of the English alphabet, they are not conformists are they? No, it depends on how they use that alphabet to express themselves.

EDIT: 





PARTY HARD, happy 1000th! (again!)



Joose said:


> Yes. We do not believe any gods exist.
> 
> There are a few types of Atheists, I'd say. There are those who will tell you, to your face, God does not exist. Those (like myself) who just believe that the most likely scenarios of anything do not involve any sort of almighty supreme being. And those who may as well call themselves Agnostic, because they're at least somewhat open to the idea of a deity, but never really seem to latch onto the idea and continue to live life without a god.



I know what the definition of an atheist is, I am merely pointing out that there isn't a reason that all atheists usually agree on for being an atheist. A christian believes in Jesus because they want to go to heaven. Atheists don't have that sort of strait forward answer to the question, 'Why are you an atheists'?


----------



## Joose (Jan 10, 2014)

^You are absolutely right. I read your question wrong.

My mistake.

When someone asks me why I'm an Atheist, my response is always, "Because it just seems like the most likely scenario". And if they further question me, it usually ends up along the lines of, "Because I don't see the point in living to die for something written by men, with no proof and no explanation as to why your god is any more special than any of the other thousands of gods created by man."


----------



## hairychris (Jan 16, 2014)

will_shred said:


> The problem with this is, they'll just tell you that your wrong because Jesus. Arguing with the religious right is pointless, they have been raised from birth to ignore logic and evidence based reasoning so why start now?



I know that they argue from this. In fact, they unconsciously did so when allowing the 10 Commandments to be displayed - they equate "religion" with "their version of Christianity".

Unfortunately for them the legal system doesn't work that way, letter of the law and all that. They have to then ask for an exception which is blatantly hypocritical... and could be challenged too.

It is equivalent to this. Hilarious. *Burned*:


----------



## Altar (Jan 16, 2014)

As a Christian, I think this whole thing is absolutely hilarious, and kind of love the fact that they want the statue put up...



will_shred said:


> The problem with this is, they'll just tell you that your wrong because Jesus.



Absolutely right. The point stands that you cannot mix government and religion. To do so is to force your views upon another, which unfortunately the majority of southern "jesus folk" would love to do. The fact that certain debates are still being had in this country(gay marriage, anyone?), is almost entirely the fault of the christian church and our utter blindness. The worst, though is the children, raised up to think exactly the same... Disgusting.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 16, 2014)

I personally find the comments made by certain Ok christians, such as that "any righteous christian should blow this up should it be contructed" to be absolutely hilarious.


----------



## protest (Jan 16, 2014)

Jakke said:


> I personally find the comments made by certain OH christians, such as that "any righteous christian should blow this up should it be contructed" to be absolutely hilarious.



Yea..those people...cause that's *exactly* what Jesus would do lol. I'm a Christian, but I don't really get other "Christians" sometimes. It's like they missed the message completely.


----------



## MFB (Jan 16, 2014)

protest said:


> Yea..those people...cause that's *exactly* what Jesus would do lol. I'm a Christian, but I don't really get other "Christians" sometimes. It's like they missed the message completely.



Regular Jesus might not, but Hardcore Jesus totally would. He ain't takin' no shit


----------



## Jakke (Jan 16, 2014)

No, he does not.


----------



## protest (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't see the video, but I feel like a clip of Jesus rescuing Santa in South Park is in order lol.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't forget, a group of Hindus want a statue too:

Not to Be Outdone by the Satanists, Now a Hindu Group Wants a Monument at the Oklahoma Capitol​


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

Could you imagine this towering over onlookers, I'm an atheist myself but that is one beautiful monument.


----------



## Necris (Jan 16, 2014)

The Satanic Temple are masterful trolls, I doubt they really care whether or not they get their statue but rather wanted to bring attention to what Watty already mentioned, if you allow one religious group to erect a monument to their faith on public land you have opened the doors to everyone, whether or not you like their religion; while simultaneously putting Oklahoma in a difficult position (that is entirely their fault I might add). 

If Satan or Lord Haruman aren't allowed but Christian imagery is I hope the state of Oklahoma enjoy their lawsuits.


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 16, 2014)

Watty said:


> The entire point of things like this is to show that if you allow a physical representation of the Christian faith on public land, you must also allow *representations of other religions*. It's not about the fact that they want it displayed at all (else they would put it up on private property), rather it's that this statue is going to garner attention for the fact that we shouldn't have religious imagery (popular or otherwise) on public property.



it's not even a different religion. I don't get why Christianity bucks their duality based religion so much. Other religions have the 'good' and 'bad' deities and erect monuments to either since they both represent aspects of our very humanity. If you're going to completely debase and disregard the yang to your yin (again in a religion based around duality), why even provide the option? 

I say celebrate the darkness as much as you celebrate the light, and forge your own personal balance somewhere in between.


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Could you imagine this towering over onlookers, I'm an atheist myself but that is one beautiful monument.



I agree and in much the same way, totally aside from it being a symbol of Christianity, I think Christ the Redeemer is a pretty gnarly statue.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 16, 2014)

Randy said:


> I agree and in much the same way, totally aside from it being a symbol of Christianity, I think Christ the Redeemer is a pretty gnarly statue.


 
 Christ the Redeemer is a site on my bucket list. 

Even more awesome is a giant menacing statue of Guan Yu scowling you down. He also counts as a deity.






That's enough to soil any pants.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

^ Genghis Khan should have a statue like that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 16, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> ^ Genghis Khan should have a statue like that.


 
He does... sorta.


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX (Jan 17, 2014)

I live in Oklahoma, and I approve. Hail Satan, Lord of All Fabrics!


----------



## ElRay (Jan 17, 2014)

Necris said:


> If Satan or Lord Haruman aren't allowed but Christian imagery is I hope the state of Oklahoma enjoy their lawsuits.



They haven't gotten that far yet. OKC is already being sued by the FFRF (IIRC). So there's a moratorium on new monuments until that lawsuit is resolved.

Ray


----------



## Loomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Necris said:


> The Satanic Temple are masterful trolls, I doubt they really care whether or not they get their statue but rather wanted to bring attention to what Watty already mentioned, if you allow one religious group to erect a monument to their faith on public land you have opened the doors to everyone, whether or not you like their religion; while simultaneously putting Oklahoma in a difficult position (that is entirely their fault I might add).
> 
> If Satan or Lord Haruman aren't allowed but Christian imagery is I hope the state of Oklahoma enjoy their lawsuits.



Masterful trolls indeed. From what I've understood, the original LaVeyan satanism was definitely very tongue-in-cheek and mainly designed to get some lulz out of winding people up.


----------



## marshallH (Jan 29, 2014)

My English teacher showed this to our class. I hope they follow through with it. Wasn't there plans released other than the sketch?


----------



## marshallH (Jan 29, 2014)

Also, I couldn't resist...


----------



## will_shred (May 1, 2014)

So, this was posted on reddit today. Is it happening?


----------



## crg123 (May 2, 2014)

OK Satan Statue Confirmed

YEP  



> Geaves told me he has received numerous threats from people who want to attack the sculpture, but that he &#8220;wouldn&#8217;t expect these outraged and nearly insensible reactionaries to actually know *how to assault a bronze monument without severely hurting themselves in the process.*&#8221; Still, he&#8217;s not taking any chances. The Temple is building a mold of the sculpture so they can pop these things out like evil, terribly expensive action figures whenever they need a new one.



 omg this is too funny


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2014)

Ooooh shit!


----------



## asher (May 2, 2014)

That's actually a pretty damn sweet statue too, IMO. A very Pan's Labrynth-y head.


----------



## crg123 (May 2, 2014)

Omg I want to see people's reactions. I mean this is part of the bible belt. Hopefully they don't try to smash it with bats, they'll break their arms! They should put a live webcam up. I think it'd be funny to watch the never ending onslaught of religious zealots attacking it every day.


----------



## Mik3D23 (May 2, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Omg I want to see people's reactions. I mean this is part of the bible belt. Hopefully they don't try to smash it with bats, they'll break their arms! They should put a live webcam up. I think it'd be funny to watch the never ending onslaught of religious zealots attacking it every day.



I can see it happening now:
This just in-Satanists press charges against Christian vandalists; Sarah Palin cries religious freedom under attack. 

How dare you infringe my right to infringe your rights!


----------



## hairychris (May 2, 2014)

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/here...monument-being-built-for-oklahomas-statehouse- Deleted. Sucks not reading earlier posts! Derp -


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2014)

Mik3D23 said:


> I can see it happening now:
> This just in-Satanists press charges against Christian vandalists; Sarah Palin cries religious freedom under attack.
> 
> How dare you infringe my right to infringe your rights!





Be careful Satanists... Palin might try to "baptize" you...


----------



## crg123 (May 2, 2014)

^ I still think my idea of *Nailin Palin:* _Batized in Blood_ is a good idea for her marketing


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2014)

Only if I get to star in it... I don't like anything she has to say, but I'd still tear that up...


----------



## wat (May 2, 2014)

I think it's kind of a cool to have statues of mythological creatures, deities, etc. that you can visit for contemplation. It's a way too sort of honor our superstitious past(even if many are still stuck in humanity's superstitious past). it would be neat for it to become common to have zeus, poseidon and other deities as statues in parks in the US.

kind of like gargoyles but cooler and more meaningful.


----------



## rectifryer (May 2, 2014)

caskettheclown said:


> I have no issues with his at all, in fact I want to go and sit on its lap if it gets built BUT I fear it will come with a lot of backlash from people as well.



Alabama needs it the most.


----------



## Explorer (May 2, 2014)

Why wouldn't you allow the various faiths to celebrate on public grounds?

I managed to get school prayer off the table at my high school, by making a case at the school board meeting, that so many students were Satanists, so many Hindus, so many Christians, so many Norse, and so on. We had polled the student body and had charts detailing how many days would be devoted to each type of prayer. The adult Christian leaders pulled out their covert support (well, after I outed them as violating the rules against such support) when it came down to their efforts supporting prayer to Satan as well as Jesus. 

I also support a webcam, and love the idea that not only would fails be broadcast, but that criminal vandalism charges would be filed.

This topic is full of win.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 3, 2014)

The number of metal musicians that will flock to Oklahoma to see this will be numerous.


----------



## Hollowway (May 3, 2014)

This is the best example of political Aikido ever! I love it.

But can someone explain the two finger salute thing he's doing? Is that something? I've watched enough TV, movies, and played enough games I would think I'd be up on my satan trivia, but I'm at a loss for what that is.

EDIT: Found it on Wikipedia (of course): 
_The goat on the frontispiece carries the sign of the pentagram on the forehead, with one point at the top, a symbol of light, his two hands forming the sign of occultism, the one pointing up to the white moon of Chesed, the other pointing down to the black one of Geburah. This sign expresses the perfect harmony of mercy with justice. His one arm is female, the other male like the ones of the androgyne of Khunrath, the attributes of which we had to unite with those of our goat because he is one and the same symbol. The flame of intelligence shining between his horns is the magic light of the universal balance, the image of the soul elevated above matter, as the flame, whilst being tied to matter, shines above it. The beast's head expresses the horror of the sinner, whose materially acting, solely responsible part has to bear the punishment exclusively; because the soul is insensitive according to its nature and can only suffer when it materializes. The rod standing instead of genitals symbolizes eternal life, the body covered with scales the water, the semi-circle above it the atmosphere, the feathers following above the volatile. Humanity is represented by the two breasts and the androgyne arms of this sphinx of the occult sciences._


----------



## estabon37 (May 3, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> _The goat on the frontispiece carries the sign of the pentagram on the forehead, with one point at the top, a symbol of light, his two hands forming the sign of occultism, the one pointing up to the white moon of Chesed, the other pointing down to the black one of Geburah. This sign expresses the perfect harmony of mercy with justice. His one arm is female, the other male like the ones of the androgyne of Khunrath, the attributes of which we had to unite with those of our goat because he is one and the same symbol. The flame of intelligence shining between his horns is the magic light of the universal balance, the image of the soul elevated above matter, as the flame, whilst being tied to matter, shines above it. The beast's head expresses the horror of the sinner, whose materially acting, solely responsible part has to bear the punishment exclusively; because the soul is insensitive according to its nature and can only suffer when it materializes. The rod standing instead of genitals symbolizes eternal life, the body covered with scales the water, the semi-circle above it the atmosphere, the feathers following above the volatile. Humanity is represented by the two breasts and the androgyne arms of this sphinx of the occult sciences._



That ... is strangely beautiful. I mean, ultimately I want there to be less emphasis on the 'supernatural' in our world, and Satanism contributes its fair share of bullshit mysticism. But there's not only a real sense of humanity throughout that description, but also what seems like a genuine desire to represent depth of meaning in the smallest gestures and details in the statue. Call me weird, but I think this statue does a better job of celebrating better things humanity has to offer than, for example, a depiction of a nice guy being tortured to death because his beliefs didn't mesh with the guys in charge at the time (I've described the crucifix this way to people before, and apparently I'm the sick one for seeing it as such ).


----------



## Don Vito (May 4, 2014)

A great place to try out your acoustic Ghost B.C. covers.


----------



## insanebassninja (May 7, 2014)

gunshow86de said:


> Why would a toilet paper the thingMuslim want to visit a statue of Satan?



We wouldn't...just saying. if so we do its to tp it. Lol


----------



## insanebassninja (May 7, 2014)

Wrecklyss said:


> I don't watch Fox, believe that Obama is Muslim, or have any right to put down anyone else's religious convictions. But, yeah, you have the Texas mindset down pretty much exactly. Is a surprise to see this in OKC and not LA or LV or somewhere it would seem to fit in better though.



Obama is a satan worshipper. Hence for all the bullshit laws and wars he put us in. o well. Am musim as well were is tp at.


----------



## ferret (May 7, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Obama is a satan worshipper. Hence for all the bullshit laws and wars he put us in. o well. Am musim as well were is tp at.



Are you... serious?

...

On another note, when is this suppose to be unveiled? I'd like to remember to tune in and see how it actually goes down.


----------



## asher (May 7, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Obama is a satan worshipper. Hence for all the bullshit laws and wars he put us in. o well. Am musim as well were is tp at.


----------



## Sofos (May 7, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> A great place to try out your acoustic Ghost B.C. covers.



I was thinking going there and playing this:


----------



## will_shred (May 7, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Obama is a satan worshipper. Hence for all the bullshit laws and wars he put us in. o well. Am musim as well were is tp at.



you're joking... right?


----------



## crg123 (May 7, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> We wouldn't...just saying. if so we do its to tp it. Lol



Lol you just converted! you can't make muslim jokes yet (see Seinfeld there's an episode about someone like that "He converted for the jokes!")... Also what the what?


----------



## hairychris (May 8, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Obama is a satan worshipper. Hence for all the bullshit laws and wars he put us in. o well. Am musim as well were is tp at.



In English, please.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Obama is a satan worshipper. Hence for all the bullshit laws and wars he put us in. o well. Am musim as well were is tp at.



Oh man, on top of the global warming shit, this is pure gold.


----------



## Don Vito (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys he's a real ninja don't fuck with him hail Obama 666 \m/



insanebassninja said:


> I bought a Quran and stared reading and using it in my Ninja training.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 8, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Obama is a satan worshipper. Hence for all the bullshit laws and wars he put us in. o well. Am musim as well were is tp at.


----------



## insanebassninja (May 11, 2014)

Whoa it took that long to bomb my rep more. good job guys.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 11, 2014)

If you say things as mind bogglingly stupid as you did, you're going to get neg repped. Don't complain about it.


----------



## 7stg (May 12, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Obama is a satan worshipper. Hence for all the bullshit laws and wars he put us in.



LOL, I am pretty sure the conspiracy is Obama is really Barry Soetoro a Nigerian raised in Indonesia and a follower of Islam. Now, those who hold to this theory sometimes ignorantly compare allah to Satan, is that what you mean? Personally, I can't say they are even remotely the same. Here are some links to review who is Satan and what Satanism is Theistic Satanism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia LaVeyan Satanism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Obama was never at Columbia even though he claims to have gone there -


Obama was registered a muslim at school -




insanebassninja said:


> o well. Am musim as well were is tp at.


I am not sure I follow the last bit. I looked up musim
musim
Etymology
From Arabic &#1605;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1587;&#1616;&#1605; (mawsim).
Noun
season (quarter of a year)

So, ok, maybe am is an abbreviation -
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AM
Well, I got nothing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 12, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Whoa it took that long to bomb my rep more. good job guys.



Then don't say stupid shit.


----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 13, 2014)

I love how convoluted the internet gets with this shit, haha. But that aside this statue is a huge step.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 25, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> I don't think obama is muslim. I think he's gay. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZraEBy_XRA
> Time to Piss off more People. Bring it....?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZraEBy_XRA


Dude........


----------



## asher (Sep 25, 2014)

what hell the fvck?


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 25, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> I don't think obama is muslim. I think he's gay. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZraEBy_XRA
> Time to Piss off more People. Bring it....?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZraEBy_XRA



...So you play Bass and do Ninja stuff too right?


----------



## 7stg (Sep 25, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> I don't think obama is muslim. I think he's gay. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZraEBy_XRA
> Time to Piss off more People. Bring it....?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZraEBy_XRA



LOL, The Doctor of common Sense. He is just a bit homophobic, conservative, christian. He rips Obama up and down in every way possible, and gives his unique view of social commentary.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 26, 2014)

Kind of back on topic, this appeared and disappeared very quickly in downtown Vancouver a couple of weeks ago 

*slightly NSFW"


Raunchy devil statue appears outside SkyTrain station


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 26, 2014)

downburst82 said:


> ...slightly...



 I'd hate to see what it would take for you to classify it as _very_ NFSW!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Sep 26, 2014)

The full title is great: "Raunchy devil statue suddenly erected outside SkyTrain"


----------



## Explorer (Nov 30, 2014)

Now in a weird twist, the OK Satanists whose names are on the statue application are withdrawing because they feel that children shouldn't be exposed to Satanism. 

Oklahoma Satanist backing out of controversial Satanic monument project | KETK | East Texas News, Weather and Sports | Tyler, Longview, Jacksonville

That's a weird one, because that's an admission on their part that their faith is bad for kids. 

My hope is that the OK Church of Satan clarifies that they practice some terrible form of Satanism, not related to the free enquiry and rationalism of the Satanic Temple. I don't remember anything from the Satanic Temple's book of children's activities which was harmful to kids, so I'm wondering what the Church of Satan does which even its practitioners feel is so harmful. 

Does anyone here know?


----------



## estabon37 (Dec 1, 2014)

Explorer said:


> Now in a weird twist, the OK Satanists ...
> 
> My hope is that the OK Church of Satan ...



I wish I had something useful to add. I just spent a minute or two staring at the 'OK' wondering what the hell was happening when I suddenly remembered this was happening in Oklahoma. 

I was beginning to wonder if there was a 'Super Awesome Church of Satan', or a group of 'Sub-par Satanists'. Apparently I need more coffee.


----------



## asher (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## hairychris (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like it's back on:

Here Are the Latest Photos of the Satanic Statue Being Made for Oklahoma?s Statehouse | VICE | United Kingdom

They only wanted the statue up against the 10 Commandments one, which is now being fixed...


----------

